
Stiffer road surfaces could cut greenhouse-gas emissions - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/stiffer-road-surfaces-could-cut-greenhouse-gas-emissions/
======
cjbenedikt
Interesting approach. When replacing Asphalt with concrete you have to produce
more cement. Cement production is a massive CO2 contributor - approx. 7% of
global CO2. Would be interesting to learn if that was included in the
calculations. If not it would also be good to know how the overall reduction
if any - would change.

